# Dress like a photographer.



## DrongoPhoto

I booked a gig for a retail store grand opening in Los Angeles and the guy told me to "dress like a photographer."  It's not a fashion boutique, more like a bookstore, so I thought I would take a quick poll of the experts.

What does "dress like a photographer" mean to you?  All black with a fanny pack and a vest?


----------



## aadhils

Cargo pants and photo vest.


----------



## SageMark

No silly,...a T Shirt Tuxedo.


----------



## Mecal

http://www.glogster.com/media/1/1/93/91/1939183.jpg

you're welcome


----------



## DrongoPhoto

Mecal said:


> http://www.glogster.com/media/1/1/93/91/1939183.jpg
> 
> you're welcome



Done and done.


----------



## bigtwinky

Mecal said:


> http://www.glogster.com/media/1/1/93/91/1939183.jpg
> 
> you're welcome


----------



## Josh66

Other than nature photographers (they all dress the same, have the same hair, same beard, etc) - I don't think there's a uniform, lol.

I can't find a picture...  But I'm sure you've seen one before...  Khaki (or olive drab) cargo pants, tucked-in and buttoned-up flannel shirt (sleeves might be rolled up), full beard, and maybe a surplus field jacket from the army/navy store - depending on the time of the year.  Oh yeah - medium-to-longish length, unkempt hair.


----------



## skieur

DrongoPhoto said:


> I booked a gig for a retail store grand opening in Los Angeles and the guy told me to "dress like a photographer." It's not a fashion boutique, more like a bookstore, so I thought I would take a quick poll of the experts.
> 
> What does "dress like a photographer" mean to you? All black with a fanny pack and a vest?


 

I have no idea what that means, but I always dress to fit in with the rest of the crowd which makes it easier to take photos without being noticed and to get natural expressions as opposed to pasted or stiff smiles.  I have by the way actually done photography while wearing a tux.

skieur


----------



## Overread

O|||||||O said:


> Other than nature photographers (they all dress the same, have the same hair, same beard, etc) - I don't think there's a uniform, lol.
> 
> I can't find a picture...  But I'm sure you've seen one before...  Khaki (or olive drab) cargo pants, tucked-in and buttoned-up flannel shirt (sleeves might be rolled up), full beard, and maybe a surplus field jacket from the army/navy store - depending on the time of the year.  Oh yeah - medium-to-longish length, unkempt hair.








sadly whilst I had the hair and the beard was getting there each time I head home someone sends me out on the mission to be trimmed into something "respectable". 



AS for the topic - I think they simply mean that they want you to look like you belong as their photographer and not just a guy in a suit with a camera (so common). They want to know you are the photographer - a general pocketed or photographers vest along with bits of gear and an iconic hat should do the trick


----------



## kundalini

O|||||||O said:


> Other than nature photographers (they all dress the same, have the same hair, same beard, etc) - I don't think there's a uniform, lol.
> 
> I can't find a picture... But I'm sure you've seen one before... Khaki (or olive drab) cargo pants, tucked-in and buttoned-up flannel shirt (sleeves might be rolled up), full beard, and maybe a surplus field jacket from the army/navy store - depending on the time of the year. Oh yeah - medium-to-longish length, unkempt hair.


 Have we met?







​You forgot the remaining criteria.  Smokes like a chimney, drinks like a fish and cusses like a sailor.   ​


----------



## KmH

You're askin' the wrong people! :lmao:

Ask the guy paying for you to be there. :thumbup:


----------



## Josh66

kundalini said:


> You forgot the remaining criteria.  Smokes like a chimney, drinks like a fish and cusses like a sailor.


Oh yeah.  I thought that was implied, lol.  :lmao:

Oh, you just reminded me - they are usually photographed holding or standing near a camera.


----------



## Buckster

You'll definitely need a beret.  Oh, and hang an expensive light meter around your neck.


----------



## DennyCrane

There's only one thing to differentiate you as a pro and not just some schmuck with a camera. The Vest:


----------



## Josh66

Buckster said:


> You'll definitely need a beret.  Oh, and hang an expensive light meter around your neck.



Sometimes we have big events at work with all kinds of important people and, of course - photographers.  The last one I remember, a beret was pretty much the only thing he was missing.  Skinny black jeans, skin tight black t-shirt, light meter and everything.  It was actually kinda funny...

What made it even funnier was that everyone (about 1500 people) was there way early, so we all had to stand around waiting for the VIPs for three hours - the photographer didn't have a strap for his camera, and you could tell he was getting tired of holding it.  I guess he was scared to set it down somewhere (no reason for that, really - very secure facility, no way it could have gotten stolen).


...That was an expensive day for the company.  1500 (or more) people, who all make $20-30/hr, standing around (on the clock) for 3 hours...
Some of them were probably on overtime too, lol.

Oh yeah - the speech we waited around for was like 5 minutes.  :lmao:


----------



## Josh66

I do like the Domke vest.  I have one - it's like a camera bag that you wear.  I'm pretty sure I can fit everything in my camera bag in there if I wanted to...

Domke PhoTOGS Vest - Medium (Khaki) 734-002 - B&H Photo Video


----------



## BLD_007

O|||||||O said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll definitely need a beret.  Oh, and hang an expensive light meter around your neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes we have big events at work with all kinds of important people and, of course - photographers.  The last one I remember, a beret was pretty much the only thing he was missing.  Skinny black jeans, skin tight black t-shirt, light meter and everything.  It was actually kinda funny...
> 
> What made it even funnier was that everyone (about 1500 people) was there way early, so we all had to stand around waiting for the VIPs for three hours - the photographer didn't have a strap for his camera, and you could tell he was getting tired of holding it.  I guess he was scared to set it down somewhere (no reason for that, really - very secure facility, no way it could have gotten stolen).
> 
> 
> ...That was an expensive day for the company.  1500 (or more) people, who all make $20-30/hr, standing around (on the clock) for 3 hours...
> Some of them were probably on overtime too, lol.
> 
> Oh yeah - the speech we waited around for was like 5 minutes.  :lmao:
Click to expand...


Who in their right mind would not use a neck strap or some kind of harness?


----------



## Josh66

BLD_007 said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll definitely need a beret.  Oh, and hang an expensive light meter around your neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes we have big events at work with all kinds of important people and, of course - photographers.  The last one I remember, a beret was pretty much the only thing he was missing.  Skinny black jeans, skin tight black t-shirt, light meter and everything.  It was actually kinda funny...
> 
> What made it even funnier was that everyone (about 1500 people) was there way early, so we all had to stand around waiting for the VIPs for three hours - the photographer didn't have a strap for his camera, and you could tell he was getting tired of holding it.  I guess he was scared to set it down somewhere (no reason for that, really - very secure facility, no way it could have gotten stolen).
> 
> 
> ...That was an expensive day for the company.  1500 (or more) people, who all make $20-30/hr, standing around (on the clock) for 3 hours...
> Some of them were probably on overtime too, lol.
> 
> Oh yeah - the speech we waited around for was like 5 minutes.  :lmao:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind would not use a neck strap or some kind of harness?
Click to expand...

I got the impression that he thought it would have made him look less cool.

:lmao:


----------



## DennyCrane

He who dies with the biggest lens wins.


----------



## GerryDavid

DennyCrane said:


> There's only one thing to differentiate you as a pro and not just some schmuck with a camera. The Vest:



Hmm, I oddly want this vest, mostly cuz it has canon on it and ive been surrounded by Nikon users lately.  

Where can you get this?


----------



## Eco

DrongoPhoto said:


> I booked a gig for a retail store grand opening in Los Angeles and the guy told me to "dress like a photographer."  It's not a fashion boutique, more like a bookstore, so I thought I would take a quick poll of the experts.
> 
> What does "dress like a photographer" mean to you?  All black with a fanny pack and a vest?



For me= black dress pants, black shirt, dress shoes....but no hat, it looks silly wearing it backwards at an event.  

***Make sure to bring a bag with a dress shirt in case they instruct the bartenders to not serve the photographer and other staff.  If they don't have an open bar a vest is a great way to hide a few nips...old film canisters will hold a shot:mrgreen:

Be sure to print this thread in case they give you grief for not living up to what they think a photographer should dress like.


----------



## kundalini

Eco said:


> ..... If they don't have an open bar a vest is a great way to hide a few nips...old film canisters will hold a shot:mrgreen:.


 I just tested that therory.  You must be a light weight.  I had suck the overspill off my counter.  A canister holds much less liquid.


----------



## pbelarge

kundalini said:


> I just tested that therory. You must be a light weight. I had suck the overspill off my counter. A canister holds much less liquid.


 

Isn't that what straws are for?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Mecal said:


> http://www.glogster.com/media/1/1/93/91/1939183.jpg
> 
> you're welcome


TANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOU!!!!!

Funniest thing i've seen all day


----------



## Eco

kundalini said:


> Eco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... If they don't have an open bar a vest is a great way to hide a few nips...old film canisters will hold a shot:mrgreen:.
> 
> 
> 
> I just tested that therory.  You must be a light weight.  I had suck the overspill off my counter.  A canister holds much less liquid.
Click to expand...


Yeah but I bet your vest or camera bag is now full of them:lmao:

Did you take the film out first?  <--holds more without the film in the way!


----------



## diamond1

There's only one thing to differentiate you as a pro and not just some schmuck with a camera. The Vest:
I think this point very clear here. True!


----------



## Flash Harry

diamond1 said:


> There's only one thing to differentiate you as a pro and not just some schmuck with a camera. The Vest:
> I think this point very clear here. True!



No wonder this industry is full of plankton, go to any camera bash, "Focus on imaging" or similar on the open days and you'll find every Tom, Dick and Barry wearing a vest and dragging around thousands of quids worth of equipment with little to no idea how to use any of it or even why they brought the gear along anyway, even the vest, why any pro "needs" to wear this stuff as a badge of office beats me. 

Vests, such as the Domke one have their place, such as shooting in the field/remote locations/difficult locations where many pockets are handy to lug the gear you know you'll need, but a vest with your cigs in a pocket while wandering around a book store would signal a numpty to any seasoned pro. H


----------



## Josh66

Sw1tchFX said:


> Mecal said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.glogster.com/media/1/1/93/91/1939183.jpg
> 
> you're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> TANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOU!!!!!
> 
> Funniest thing i've seen all day
Click to expand...

I think the guy on the right has his pants on backwards...!


----------



## TundraFlyer

Mecal said:


> http://www.glogster.com/media/1/1/93/91/1939183.jpg
> 
> you're welcome



OMG, where did you get pictures of me in my younger days :blushing: (much younger days I hate to say)!!!   I thought I burned them all.

- Jeff


----------



## Christie Photo

But really...

Its a valid concern.  I've seen "photographers" show up in a t-shirt and jeans.  I will too if I'm working outdoors at a farm/construction site or in a hot warehouse.  But in a situation like a "bookstore" setting," we have to remember we're not only representing ourselves, but the client too.

-Pete


----------



## njw1224

These should help:

http://jimjamzoo.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/1067_legkobe-18.jpg

Ëåãêèé èíôîðìàöèîííî ðàçâëåêàòåëüíûé ïîðòàë - Ôîòî î ôîòî - 45 ôîòî


----------



## DrongoPhoto

njw1224 said:


> These should help:
> 
> http://jimjamzoo.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/1067_legkobe-18.jpg
> 
> Ëåãêèé èíôîðìàöèîííî ðàçâëåêàòåëüíûé ïîðòàë - Ôîòî î ôîòî - 45 ôîòî



Sheer weight alone could bring either one of these guys down at any moment.

I'll be seeing the client before the event and I'll be getting more information.  I'm glad you're all having fun with this.


----------



## KmH

Christie Photo said:


> But really...
> 
> Its a valid concern. I've seen "photographers" show up in a t-shirt and jeans. I will too if I'm working outdoors at a farm/construction site or in a hot warehouse. But in a situation like a "bookstore" setting," we have to remember we're not only representing ourselves, but the client too.
> 
> -Pete


Yep, and that's why you ask the client for clarification, not an online forum.


----------



## Stephen.C

IMO Polo shirt, and Khakis. 

I'm about 8 months into photography, and I read somewhere about getting a "bigger hat" and now this thread has the hat involved too.
Could someone explain please, What is the Iconic photographer's hat?


----------



## Scatterbrained

Tilley Endurables - The Finest Hats and Travel Clothing in the World


----------



## Stephen.C

Wow...
I'll pass on that. I like my Atlanta Braves hat instead.


----------



## DrongoPhoto

KmH said:


> Yep, and that's why you ask the client for clarification, not an online forum.



Thanks, KmH.  Helpful and patronizing, as per usual.


----------



## PhotoFly

If you do ask the client (and you should) I hope you post his answer.


----------



## DrongoPhoto

Talked to the client.  There wasn't any specific dress requirement, he just wants me to look like I was hired to be there.  He determined that the gear around my neck would probably be enough for most people, so I should wear whatever I want.  I offered to wear a shirt with his logo on it, but he said it wouldn't be necessary.  No fanny pack required.

Back to the hat/vest discussion.


----------



## ajkramer87

Stephen.C said:


> Wow...
> I'll pass on that. I like my Atlanta Braves hat instead.


 
Id be ashamed to wear something like that. Now a red hat with a white P on it will be much more presentable. lol


----------



## Aayria

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned yet or not.. but it's a good idea to wear black or white clothing, so as not to cast colors reflecting back on your subjects.  I wore a purple sweater recently to a shoot, and ALL of the skin tones had a faint (and sometimes not so faint) purple cast to fix in editing. ><


----------



## DrongoPhoto

Aayria said:


> I'm not sure if this has been mentioned yet or not.. but it's a good idea to wear black or white clothing, so as not to cast colors reflecting back on your subjects.  I wore a purple sweater recently to a shoot, and ALL of the skin tones had a faint (and sometimes not so faint) purple cast to fix in editing. ><



Good tip.  I defaulted to black on my own.  Seems like every photog I see in Los Angeles has a black shirt on, so I played it safe.


----------



## dubaifor

No vests no please nooooo!!!
+971 50 896 80 42 - Francisco Fernandez - Dubai Photographer


----------



## Neil S.

DennyCrane said:


> There's only one thing to differentiate you as a pro and not just some schmuck with a camera. The Vest:


 
Canon vest ftw!


----------



## bruce282

DennyCrane said:


> There's only one thing to differentiate you as a pro and not just some schmuck with a camera. The Vest:


 
Ah yes, the famous "shoot me first" vest. 

Bruce


----------



## RauschPhotography

O|||||||O said:


> Other than nature photographers (they all dress the same, have the same hair, same beard, etc) - I don't think there's a uniform, lol.
> 
> I can't find a picture...  But I'm sure you've seen one before...  Khaki (or olive drab) cargo pants, tucked-in and buttoned-up flannel shirt (sleeves might be rolled up), full beard, and maybe a surplus field jacket from the army/navy store - depending on the time of the year.  Oh yeah - medium-to-longish length, unkempt hair.



Wait... we're lumberjacks now?? ale:


----------



## Overread

RauschPhotography said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than nature photographers (they all dress the same, have the same hair, same beard, etc) - I don't think there's a uniform, lol.
> 
> I can't find a picture...  But I'm sure you've seen one before...  Khaki (or olive drab) cargo pants, tucked-in and buttoned-up flannel shirt (sleeves might be rolled up), full beard, and maybe a surplus field jacket from the army/navy store - depending on the time of the year.  Oh yeah - medium-to-longish length, unkempt hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... we're lumberjacks now?? ale:
Click to expand...


hey lumberjacks are ok


----------



## JadynH

I would wear a color that makes you blend.  Black is always appropriate.


----------



## KmH

JadynH said:


> ......Black is always appropriate.


But earth tones blend better. :thumbup:


----------

